# Meredith Stove



## newbieinCT (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello,

Hearth.com has been a great help for me as we are trying to figure out the heating situation in our new home, I'm hoping you can help guide me in the right direction, once again...

We recently purchased a house with a Meredith Wood Stove installed.  The pipe is rusted, so we haven't used it and are planning to remove the stove within the next few weeks.  The previous owner said he had used it in conjunction with his pellet stove to keep the house warm but after he was the only one in the house, he downsized his living space and stopped using the room with the stove and the stove itself.  We have turned it on to test the blowers and they work. It seems like it will still be a good stove for someone, just not for us.  We were going to clean it up a bit (it really isn't that bad) and sell it on craigslist or ebay, but weren't sure if it was worth it or how much to ask.

Does anyone have any knowledge of the Meredith stoves? We have no manual but I saw some info on the forum that suggests it is an older stove (pre: 1993), so I thought this forum was a good place to start.

I've attached a few photos.   Thanks in advance!
Meg


----------



## begreen (Nov 30, 2013)

$200 will move it quickly, but you might be able to get as much as $300 in peak season.


----------



## woodie (Jan 26, 2014)

I would be interested in buying your Meredith stove if you still have it for sale.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 26, 2014)

Woodie, click on the original poster's userid above and then on "Start a Conversation" on the popup that will appear.


----------



## newbieinCT (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey woodie -  I'll send you a private message when I get home :-D


----------

